# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Agroexportación a U.S.A.

## Henry James

Estimados Miembros de AgroFórum: 
Nos gustaría contactarnos con exportadores agroalimentarios que desean iniciar o aumentar sus ventas en el mercado de EE.UU. Nosotros nos especializamos en la identificación y contacto con posibles clientes quienes podrían establecer la distribución de sus productos recomendado los mas apropiados. Ademas ofrecemos varios servicios según sus necesidades. Trabajamos en capacidad de consultores a precios fijos y razonables. No cobramos comisiones sobre la venta de sus productos. 
Si Uds. son serios de iniciar o aumentar sus exportaciones, por favor contáctenos. Gracias de antemano por su atención y acepción. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Henry J. Chávez Flores
Lima - Perú
PLANS & SOLUTIONS
Tel: 332-2028
Cel: 99337-0217 / 98813-6943
E-Mail: hjchavez_flores@consultant.comTemas similares: Agroexportación para la paz Diplomado de especializacion en agroexportación Halcones, aliados de la agroexportación Agroexportación a U.S.A. La Ruta de la Agroexportación

----------


## fernando1997

Estimado nosotros tenemos una pequeña planta procesadora de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada de calidad exportaciòn con capacidad para procesar 500 Kg mensuales. Si se requiere podemos duplicar nuestra capacidad. actualmente estamos realizando envios pequeños a USA. Cel: 999499208  fotero@productoston.com

----------


## Erpintoit

quisiera saber si tambien asesoras o contactas proveedores para europa y contactos tambien en europa informes a erickepa@hotmail.it

----------

